# 16' Lowe Utility-V: Prepping for paint.



## Gregory828 (Jul 11, 2012)

This boat was passed down to us through me and my bro's family. It was our Grandfather's old crabbing boat. It's been sitting for a few years but looks to be in semi-good condition. We look forward to fixing her up and finally getting some use out of her again seeing as we haven't used it since we were kids. This is our first boat and we're definitely excited to get started. This has already been extremely helpful and I'm sure it will continue to be as we strip the boat down and bring new life to it again. 

I'll post pics in a little bit, say's they're to big.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's our first look at the boat.


----------



## T-MAN (Jul 11, 2012)

Real nice boat man!


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a Pic of the boat after we cleaned it out and power washed it. And to our relief we cleaned out the old gas tank, bought a new gas line (old was rotted), new spark plugs, and with a little luck the motor started right up. We've ordered a carb rebuild kit just to be safe.


----------



## moberg12 (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to tinboats, Looks like ya'll got a really awesome hull to start with. I look forward to see what you come up with during this build.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey you have a great boat to work with there =D> 

So have you pulled a compression test on the motor yet? I have seen those odd looking Johnson decals before and I believe you got yourself a commercial model there. Got any serial numbers you can throw up for us OMC geeks to see :lol:


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 12, 2012)

I can honestly say I don't know what a compression test is... haha, I'm new to this stuff. Here's a pic of the motors serial plate.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well it is just a regular 1991 tiller electric long shaft. It may have been made in Europe though.....?


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats a nice starting point.. Now get rid of them benches and drop some floors in that baby!!

Are you going to keep the console or go back to tiller handle?


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 12, 2012)

I actually think were gonna try to keep it simple. Here's a list of things we're planning on doing.

-Repaint, white on outside, tan on inside. like this https://www.loweboats.com/utility-boats/v1667/
-We like the console so we'll rebuild that and modify it a little bit.
- We're covering the front two benches for a deck and going to add storage in between.
-The floor is already flat enough for us so to protect the floor were going to try to find a rubber work mat that will still allow any water to run through to the bilge.
-we'll make a small platform all the way in the back to lift the gas tank, battery. etc. off the ground.
-I think it would be cool to add snaps to the straps on type IV throwable cushions to be able to snap them to the benches and easily take them off if needed. Easy way to save money on seats too.

I know i have more ideas i just cant think of the at the moment. 

If anyone has any ideas of they're own or helpful incite it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 22, 2012)

We don't have much time to work on the boat unfortunately. We've made a little progress, nothing worthy of a photo though. Here is a layout plan my bro made though. Basically exactly how we hope it to look.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

Might I recommend relocating the fuel tank to the front of the boat. It will help offset the weight of the motor


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well the fuel hose is only so long and it's only a 6 gallon tank. I'm feelin like the wood on the cast deck will do an ok job of keeping the bow down a little. plus once it's on plane it wont be a big deal.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

If you decide to do it you would have to buy a longer hose, I have brand new hose on mine but I'm still buying a whole new hose to relocate it

8 pounds per gallon of fuel and with a 7 gallon fuel tank that's a lot of weight

Even with a 3 gallon that is 24 pounds that will help offset the 100+ lbs of motor


----------



## Zum (Jul 23, 2012)

Real nice boat,I like that your keeping it simple.
I'm like you and like the gas in back,it's not all that much weight plus it will vary.
The battery on the other hand doesn't change it's weight could be better towards the bow,especailly if you decide to get a bow mount trolling motor(less wire and maybe smaller diameter) and it gets it away from the gas.


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the layout you have created but I will agree with the posts above that you will want more weight forward. If your steering console was further forward than it may be ok, but with it back that far and the motor, gas tank, battery also back there the boat may porpoise and take longer to get on plane. And if you have another adult in there back by the steering console you will really be stern heavy when riding. I would advise getting more weight forward for sure. I run with over 200 lbs forward of my front bench to keep it from porpoising......... 14' boat though.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 26, 2012)

Took some more Pics.

Cast deck is cut out. New console is almost done..ish. (same design, just a little taller) Please ignore the filler NOBODIES PERFECT!. Also my bro managed to score a 1978 Envinrude 6hp, looks refurbished, runs like a charm. Also added a pick of our boat cradle, may be a little overkill but it's better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 27, 2012)

i googled johnson outboard pics and saw a bunch like yours..its driving me nuts wondering about the hood decals!! lol!


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 27, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> i googled johnson outboard pics and saw a bunch like yours..its driving me nuts wondering about the hood decals!! lol!



I think that was just a one year decal design shawnfish, I have looked around a little and here is the brochure for the 1991 Johnson. I know they came in dark grey versions also.
https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2504595060101354590MepZrx

Boat is coming along well


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 27, 2012)

COOL, THAT EXPLAINS IT.. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR PROGRESS STEEL!!


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah me and my bro are really bummed. Because when we get around to re-painting the boat and motor in the off season, we can't find replacement decals just like those. I guess we-ll just have to go with some that look similar.


----------



## sawmill (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know where you plan on using your boat at but is the second motor really needed? You have just added a lot of weight to the back of you boat. You are coming along very good and the boat looks nice. You can get decals made like the ones on your motor by taking the hood to a shop that makes decals and they should be able to match them.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 27, 2012)

oh dear lord no... we just put it on the back for someplace to store it haha. but hey... One more 6 on the other side and we could have a mircro drug-runner. oh rerally? that cool, ill have to check into that more. Also, is there any major differences i should know about between marine carpet and regular outdoor carpet? I'm sure there is cause of the price but I just wasn't sure if we could get away with outdoor carpet.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 27, 2012)

Gregory828 said:


> Yeah me and my bro are really bummed. Because when we get around to re-painting the boat and motor in the off season, we can't find replacement decals just like those. I guess we-ll just have to go with some that look similar.



there are lots of decal companys that will make them, and most are the same price as factory decals or cheaper. google custom decals.

ny.marine.com he can make them also


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 27, 2012)

You are going to have a tough time finding stock decals that match your motor to original unless you have them made. But here is a site that you can put custom decals or a different year decal on. Doesn't look like 1991 25hp is available, it has them for the 40 and 50's in 91 but no 25's. Or you may want to try ebay, I got a nice custom set that I have never seen before off of ebay.
https://garzonstudio.com/outboard/johnson.html

As for the 6hp on the back, your boat can probably handle it but if you run in choppy water it will put more torque on the transom in the up position bouncing around. The engine only weighs 55lbs. I see a lot of people (including me for a time before my bow mount) running with 30+pound electrics hanging off the back and never have or had any issues. The sweet thing is your fuel fitting should match off of your 25 johny so you can just plug in and troll right off your johnson tank. Those older twin cylinder small hp J/E are smooth running little motors  . I have thought about putting my 71' 6hp johny on the back of my 14' lowe for pike trolling in the summer when I need more speed than my 55lb PDV2 likes to put out for hours on end. And the 30hp doesn't like to run at trolling speed for very long before it gets gummed up, not to mention it is not fuel efficient to troll with a 30.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna have to look into getting some new decals made. And yeah the fuel fitting are the same. We figured the only real reason we would actually need the 6hp on the back is in case the 25 doesn't run well at idle speeds. We'll be running a trot line off this boat so we're gonna need that. we do have a carb rebuild kit for the 25 just in case.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 28, 2012)

Getting real excited. Got cut outs for the upper tier on the cast deck done. *We plan on bolting down the fan there for some extra speed.*


----------



## Johny25 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice! Is that fan air cooled :lol:


----------



## novaman (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome =D> =D> You guys have a great start for a neat looking hull. Really cool how well it cleaned up. Nice plan for your build. As always we love pics of other guys ideas and styles.


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have to say, I'm in a bit of a pickle. We're putting a hatch in-between the two benches that the deck sits on but we're limited in room because of the Vhull. I know a lot of people buy plastic basket things from the store but we cant cause the v starts getting deep. So i want to build something that kind of conforms to the shape of the hull to get the most room possible. (like the pic below.) Ive thought of making it out of sheet metal, thick plastic, or just wood. I did buy some quarter inch fiber board, its sturdy and durable. but I haven't done anything with it yet. Just wanted to get some ideas on what material I should use and then how to hold it all together. I was thinking brackets but i cant find angled ones. If you have any suggestion, all are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Gregory828 said:


> Thanks guys! I have to say, I'm in a bit of a pickle. We're putting a hatch in-between the two benches that the deck sits on but we're limited in room because of the Vhull. I know a lot of people buy plastic basket things from the store but we cant cause the v starts getting deep. So i want to build something that kind of conforms to the shape of the hull to get the most room possible. (like the pic below.) Ive thought of making it out of sheet metal, thick plastic, or just wood. I did buy some quarter inch fiber board, its sturdy and durable. but I haven't done anything with it yet. Just wanted to get some ideas on what material I should use and then how to hold it all together. I was thinking brackets but i cant find angled ones. If you have any suggestion, all are welcome. Thanks.



you could build the box like your drawing then get some aluminum flat bar say like 1X 1/16 and bend it like my drawing to cradle your box for support and attach it to the box and then to the deck and then put your deck back on. i think wood will be fine for the box as long as you make the hatch covers water tight so water dont get into them and you could caulk the joints on the box if you wanted to also....


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it easy to bend those bars? cause we certainly don't have any tool specific for that. But that sounds like a good idea. And yeah I want to put that water seal foam tape stuff around all the hatches but i think we want to waterproof all the wood in the boat.. just to be safe.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Gregory828 said:


> Is it easy to bend those bars? cause we certainly don't have any tool specific for that. But that sounds like a good idea. And yeah I want to put that water seal foam tape stuff around all the hatches but i think we want to waterproof all the wood in the boat.. just to be safe.




yes it is, just lay it on a bench and one of you hold it down on the bench so the edge of the bench is where you want the bend.
you could use a smaller thickness than 1/16 also, but even 1/8 or 1/4 bends pretty easy, aluminum is a pretty soft material.
and even very thin aluminum will support the box so it does not fall down below the deck unless you have hundreds of pounds of gear to put in it lol! and you wanna counter sink the bolts that will hold the box up so when you carpet the deck you wont have bumps under ther carpet...


----------



## Gregory828 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok that might sound like a plan, ill have to see what sizes they have at my home depot. thanks for the input. much appreciated!


----------



## Gregory828 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello all, and Happy Thanksgiving. Haven't posted in a while but have some updates/pictures/questions. We've mainly just been working on stripping the paint from the topside. Its Getting more difficult due to the colder weather, but its coming along, slowly but surely. I think we've decided that were not going to paint the hull, just clean it with a aluminum/pontoon cleaner. And now for some questions in need of suggestions.

1) On the third pic down, showing the bench brace. We plan on stripping that area better after we've gotten the larger areas but for the area inside that gap, will that be ok to leave as is and just spray some etching primer were it reaches? Cause its gonna have to be...

2) Best and most effective aluminum cleaner. In your opinion.

3) Best and most effective way to paint the interior. Roll & Tip or spray with rattle cans. Pros? Cons? 

4) What to use to fill the corrosion spots on the bench?

That's about all I have at the moment. Hopefully we can finish up this paint stripping so we can get this project rolling! All have a great Holiday.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice little boat project you got goin there sir! Bet she will move with that 25hp johnson on her! I have a 35 yahama on mine, well 25 but I upgraded the carbs and now it's a 35hp, if you ever want more umpf you can do the same to yours I'm sure! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gregory828 (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally got around to taking the engine off, and boy was that a struggle. Broke a clamp bolt in the process. Oops. We had an even bigger struggle getting the transom plate off to reveal the wood, and boy was that a good idea, it was in pretty rough shape. And probably the biggest struggle (no one said modifying boats was easy) was fighting with the stubborn bolts to remove the bow and corner caps. All in all, we have a lot of corrosion to clean up. Thinking we're gonna sand down the caps, patch with jb weld, etch prime, paint. 

We were wondering if it would be wise to paint all the trans aluminum before putting the wood back in to keep it from corroding any more. It already has some major pitting in it. Thoughts? And if we do this would it be a bad idea to use marine ply wood if all the aluminum around it was painted? or be safe and just treat some regular ply?


----------



## Gregory828 (Dec 13, 2012)

Some pretty bad pitting.


----------



## Decatur (May 18, 2013)

Looks good! =D>


----------

